# are these temps ok?



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

hey guys here is my specs and here is the temps, are these ok?

o and a little more detailed. X6 is O.C.ed to 4.08 and the 5770 is O.C.ed to 900 core and 1300 mem


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Can't say. What do they correspond to? Is Speedfan even reading the sensors accurately?

They seem kind of high to me for idle temps.


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Chyrio, please download something like HWMonitor and post a screenshot of its readings - it'll make things a little clearer for us 

From what I can see though, nothing there is particularly hot. Not cool, but not hot either.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Speedfan is for fans. Use the Bios for the most accurate Temp & Voltage readings.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

o ok i will use hardware monitor latter, i have to go to work, i will update tonight


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

The BIOS would provide the most accurate measurements as Tyree said. But let's use HWMonitor to check temps in some real-world situations too. It will store the minimum and maximum values for all measurements it's taking. We can use it to see if your system is running well at full idle, and also at load (if you play some games, run some benchmarks or just run some stress-testing software).


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

is HW monitor located in windows?


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Nope - but it's free to download from CPUID. They do lots of interesting programs, actually.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ok and sweet good software


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

*Woa, Chyrio - is your CPU vcore voltage for real??!*.

That seems a tad too high - I would've expected around 1.5V for a 4GHz overclock with the processor you're using there, if not a little lower. What's it set to in the BIOS?

Have you tried knocking down the voltage a bit and testing if it's still stable?

Your temps meanwhile are okay  I don't suppose you took that screenshot after running a stress test, though? Just your max temperatures are only a degree higher :laugh: we'd want to see what temps the processor reached after a bit of strenuous activity.


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

everything runs perfectly stable  nothing wrong with it. and that was overdrive that did that i didn't do anything in the bios (last time i did i fried a processor) so i just left it up to overdrive and thats what it set it too. but no that was just sitting idle it goes up about 10 degrees under load mainly on the northbridge and the ram, the processor only goes up about 3 to 5. do you know any free stuff that i can use that will stress test it for me. otherwise how can i do it?


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ok dude this is my system running: half life, garrys mod, a vbox with xp in it, 6 tabs on google chrome, itunes, steam, and burning discs with image burn


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

o and dameon tools lite with 3 virtual drives


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

Chyrio said:


> everything runs perfectly stable  nothing wrong with it. and that was overdrive that did that i didn't do anything in the bios (last time i did i fried a processor) so i just left it up to overdrive and thats what it set it too. but no that was just sitting idle it goes up about 10 degrees under load mainly on the northbridge and the ram, the processor only goes up about 3 to 5. do you know any free stuff that i can use that will stress test it for me. otherwise how can i do it?


Overdrive is an overclocking application and *will not do anything to protect your CPU from excessive voltages*. It's just choosing a value it feels confident will give stability at that speed - no thought has been made as to whether it's dangerous for your CPU or not. Assuming it's chosen vaguely 1.6V for Vcore, you are running *far beyond* the voltages many overclockers would use for that frequency. 

Seriously, a lot of people can get 4GHz out of under 1.5V on that chip. Some even around 1.3V. Don't fry another processor! You could do much better for voltage for the clockspeed you've chosen.

Anyway, just sayin'. Up to you (and your processor) whether it's liveable!

As for your temps, they look acceptable considering the settings. You probably want to keep it below 60C for that processor. Guess what reducing that voltage would do... :laugh:


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ok ill take a shot at that, can i adjust settings manually in overdrive? or do i have to do it in the bios


----------



## r00x (Feb 13, 2011)

You should be able to do it in Overdrive, if you're more comfortable with that than the BIOS. Expect instability as you experiment!


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

check your vcore in the bios. Those programs often report it wrong. the max rated is 1.4v.

AMD Processors for Desktops: AMD Phenom


----------



## Chyrio (Feb 23, 2010)

ok now another question how do i get the performance settings in overdrive to stick after i run it


----------

